# new symptom



## magoo (Dec 4, 1999)

Hi, I have CFS with IBS-D and was wondering if anyone else had this. I got a stomach bug a few weeks ago and since then my chest is killing me. Both sides, a burning type of pain. Doc thinks that it is heartburn, which I normally do have. Curious because I read about people like us who have this inflammation of where the breastbone meets the rib. Just wondering if anyone else had this.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Magoo!Sorry it's been so long since you posted and I haven't replied! I was hoping maybe someone else on here had dealt with the same issue, but seems they haven't!I've never had the burning type pain you're describing. I have had pain in the ribcage, and on my sides, but I think it sounds different from your pain.One kind of burning pain I do have from time to time is in the front, right where my ribs come together in the middle. I'll sometimes get some burning pain in there, so I'll take a couple of my meds to try to get rid of it. I'm not sure exactly what it is, and I only get it sometimes.No telling with our fragile little bodies!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I have had costochondritis (inflammation where the ribs meat the sternum).I wouldn't call the pain from that burning. It was more like an ache with sometimes a sharp stab.K.


----------

